# Schwinn collection of bmx bikes if your in florida and want to



## fxo550 (Apr 14, 2013)

See my bmx's  let me know!!! I will trade for any schwinn stingray,fasback,krate,muscle bikes or!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a pair of tioga competition tire's


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (May 12, 2013)

fxo550 said:


> I have a pair of tioga competition tire's





new or used?


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 15, 2013)

We're starting to get a little off track when we have a classifieds/FS section, aren't we?

Not following our protocol leaves us open to sloppiness and spamming later.


----------

